# Salt Soap



## Dragonkaz (Jun 16, 2011)

I finally made salt bars and I'm pleased with how they look.  





Lavender





Peppermint


----------



## Araseth (Jun 16, 2011)

Those look lovely! I like the toppings a lot


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the colors. Great idea with adding toppings, too.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2011)

They look wonderful.  Is the topping made from colored salts?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty colors!


----------



## Relle (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice Kaz, now I wonder why you'd make purple   . hehe


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 17, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Is the topping made from colored salts?


 The day before I make these, I make up a small amount of dye and add a few tbsp of rock salt to this.  Mix it heaps, then spread the coloured rock salt on a tray to dry.

I read about using rock salt this way for decorating and I think it looks good.

*Relle *... I would do only purple and shades of purple ... but I have to remind myself that some folk I give my soaps to, also like other colours ... _why I'm not really sure!_


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 17, 2011)

Those are so pretty Kaz.  :wink:


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 18, 2011)

Kaz they are beautiful


----------



## Elly (Jun 18, 2011)

wow those are lovely soaps, did you use rock salt in the soaps as well? I love rock salt but I've never used in soaps, I am feeling very tempted now.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 18, 2011)

I use plain kitchen salt ... the cheapest at the supermarket.  The rock salt is only used to decorate the tops.


----------



## Bama (Jun 18, 2011)

I really like those. I have made one batch to see how they work. soon they will be cured. How much salt did you use?


----------



## ewenique (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooo, pretty colors!  I especially like the purple one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are very cool. I have never used a salt bar but I am going to have to get me one and see how they feel.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 19, 2011)

I've not used a salt bar either ... but I'm looking forward to using these when they've cured for a bit longer.

I buy a salt scrub online from a lady I met at a market in Melbourne.  I love that scrub ... and I'm hoping this salt bar will be similar.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 19, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I've not used a salt bar either ... but I'm looking forward to using these when they've cured for a bit longer.
> 
> I buy a salt scrub online from a lady I met at a market in Melbourne.  I love that scrub ... and I'm hoping this salt bar will be similar.



I ran into her at a market and had to buy her scrub too but I did tell her that I'd be duplicating it myself when I run out. LOL. The soap is not like the scrub, well mine isn't anyway.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Jun 19, 2011)

dragonkaz thanks for your reply.  I wonder if anyone here has used rock salt to make salt bars?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Elly. I only make my salt bars with rock salt.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks Jenny, I have just purchased some and will be busy tonight making soap with it, I am really excited :wink:


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Nov 8, 2011)

What dye do you use to color the salt?  I tried using a salt dye before (with dead sea salt), and when I topped the soaps with the dyed salt, the dye came off all over the soap!  The salts melted and the color ran and dripped everywhere. It was a terrible mess!  I'd really love to try again.  Maybe I just used the wrong dye?

Thanks!!


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 8, 2011)

ashleyrobertson said:
			
		

> What dye do you use to color the salt?  I tried using a salt dye before (with dead sea salt), and when I topped the soaps with the dyed salt, the dye came off all over the soap!  The salts melted and the color ran and dripped everywhere. It was a terrible mess!  I'd really love to try again.  Maybe I just used the wrong dye?
> 
> Thanks!!



Actually, I think you used the wrong salt.
Dead Sea Salt is very hygroscopic, which means it will pull moisture from the air and sweat all over the place.  Try using regular non-iodized sea salt, which is mostly sodium chloride, instead of DSS, which can be as little as 3% Sodium Chloride and is made mostly of other minerals.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragon I am loving your saltsoaps...........I was very fortunate to recieve some saltbars from our Hazel and loved them :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 10, 2011)

The decoration salt on top of my salt bars is rock salt.  I use pop micas to dye them, then let them dry overnight before making the salt soap.  

I then use pop mica to colour some of my salt soap batter and mix it in for a swirl of colour in the finished bars.

I use kitchen salt, as the fine salt works gently as an exfoliant and my soap needs this due to it being designed for facial use.

Lyn I love salt soap ... have been using it every night to wash my face.  I've never used soap on my face ever before ... but this is luxurious!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, such pretty colors!!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 13, 2011)

How fun!  I love the lively colors and the topping.

DH has been bugging me to make salt soap, now you've inspired me!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 14, 2011)

Very Nice!  These are just cheerful!  I would love to have one sitting in my bathroom.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 14, 2011)

My salt bars are very simple to make and fantastic to use!

I also make lemon ones that have tea tree EO in them ... yum!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

I just made my first salt bars last month and they are revelatory experience for me!! How I love them! Yours are really pretty, great colors.


----------



## miggymoo (Nov 15, 2011)

They look great! I go to Bonaire to  scuba dive every year and this island is known for its salt. I plan to buy some salt from there this Christmas to make for the divers who frequent Bonaire! I didn't think of it until I saw this post so I thank you for the idea!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 16, 2011)

That sounds like a fantastic idea!

A good piece of advice I read ... if you want these bars to be facial bars then the salt needs to be fine, like table salt.  That's why I use plain kitchen salt in my bars and dye rock salt to decorate the tops.


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 16, 2011)

I do love the colors of your salt bars and I am also a huge fan of muffin trays for molds. They make life so much simpler! I would for surely purchase one of these if I seen them on the market.


----------



## donna75126 (Nov 17, 2011)

*salt bar*

What is the purpose of a salt bar?  Is it to be used as a scrub bar?  I have neve used one.

Donna


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 18, 2011)

Exfoliation and rehydrating ... conditioning qualities of the coconut oil will depend on your superfatting percentage.

I use table salt, which is fine enough to use on your face and superfat at 20%, which makes a great facial salt bar ... great for mature aged skin.


----------

